
5 downsides of working at home - transburgh
http://creativebriefing.com/5-downsides-of-working-at-home/
======
microcentury
I really get the impression he didn't think this working from home thing
through _at all_ before he dived in. Surely his points are utterly
predictable?

~~~
brlewis
I agree. I even read his follow-on post giving solutions, and those also
seemed predictable.

